# ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

Anyone know what the rating is on Aktiv speakers and headunits?
I'm trying to run and aftermarket JBL 4 channel amp and Alpine speakers with a preamp Gamma CD player. The HU turns on the amp fine, but still no sound. Im guessing the impedance of the HU is not compatable with the 4 ohm Alpine speakers?.. -hence no sound.
I know this can be done, but not sure how. Any ideas?
My "new" HU:










_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 8:45 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## craigsaid (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

you have an amplifier hooked up to the pre-amp outs of the deck but are trying to run speakers off the deck itself? And those are the ones with no sound?
Just trying to figure out the situation.
edit: what is the amp powering? Subwoofers?


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (craigsaid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *craigsaid* »_you have an amplifier hooked up to the pre-amp outs of the deck but are trying to run speakers off the deck itself? And those are the ones with no sound?
Just trying to figure out the situation.
edit: what is the amp powering? Subwoofers?

I'm running the Alpine speakers (F & R -no sub) from the amp. This why I'm stumped and don't understand why I don't have sound. So I'm guessing the ohm ratings are not compatable. ( I did try to hook the gamma up to my mkiii with no aktiv speaker system for test run, and had no sound out of the speakers as well. This is when I found out this was a pre-amp radio).
My metra/vw modified to RCA Jack harness:









_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 10:05 PM 1-16-2010_


_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 10:16 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_I did try to hook the gamma up to my mkiii with no aktiv speaker system for test run, and had no sound out of the speakers as well. This is when I found out this was a pre-amp radio.

Everyone has always said that the output levels on the Aktiv amps are significantly different than a conventional HU. In re-working things to install a MkIV single-din HU in my Corrado, utiizing the Aktiv setup, I found that the MkIV HU was quite capable of driving the Aktiv setup on the line-out. You may have to run the gains very low on your amp, when you get this working... 
That being said, I must ask whether you are in fact attaching your amp to the correct plug on the back of the HU. The Gamma_CD you have appears as if it would have speaker level outs, but in fact they are NOT functional (and never were). I happen to have one of those HU's up on a shelf upstairs. I haven't tried wiring it up to a separate (standard amplifier) to see what happens. 
Is that Metra plug you've added the RCA female connectors to the 8 pin, or 10 pin plug? The Aktiv is the 10-pin. The wiring descriptions can be found here: http://www.a2resource.com/electrical/radios.html *NOTE* that you will need four wire connections to pin 5 to properly attach to your female RCA connectors to get a decent signal shield for your pre-amp signals coming off pins 7-10. 



_Modified by where_2 at 10:39 PM 1-16-2010_


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (where_2)*

Okay so here is the wiring diagram on top of the radio that might confirm your assesment that the 8 wires are not used:








I have this old connector that I can probably use to connect the RCA connectors to:








So I would have to connect all 4 speaker grounds together or pin 5? (circle with "-" sign inside)
Seperate the RCA's for the positive lines per these:
RF+ pin 7 (VR)
RR+ pin 8 (HR)
LF+ pin 9 (VL)
LR+ pin 10 (HL)
And what is pin 6 RC? (speaker symbol w/ "X" thru it)
Thanks for all the input!










_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 12:58 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

Since you've got a red connector available to you, I'd slide the yellow locking tab out of the side of the two connectors you have, then use a heavy duty paperclip bent like a pair of tweezers to remove the pins on the RCA connections you've already soldered. (I know what a PITA it is to solder up all those connections and heat shrink them like you did). There is a real tool for removing the pins from these connectors, but most people don't own a Lisle 56500. I finally bought one after the last time I got frustrated removing pins with a paperclip! As for the common ground, I believe I came off the single ground with a pair of wires which I then split again to end up with 4 ground wires. Coming off one of those little AMP pins with 4 wires doesn't happen unless you have some 30 gauge wire with super-thin insulation. 
Yes, you'll note on the A2 Resource website which pins are which for the + (center of your RCA) pins #7-10, the outer jacket connects only to the #5 (or the circle with the horizontal line through it). As for the speaker with the X on it (labeled RC). I presume it is a Mute function, but I have never seen it used. 
It's funny, that connector you're building is the exact opposite of the one I had to construct When I was installing the MkIV radio, I found a line out wire terminated into RCA Female connections. I used a Metra plug designed to accept the Aktiv red plug, and mated RCA Male ends to it... So, I come out of the HU, drop through RCA jacks, and then go into the red plug in my car... 
One last thing: There is NO balance knob on that HU. I know, you're thinking what HU doesn't have a balance knob?? The Gamma_CD is the only HU I've ever seen with no balance. (which is amazing when you figure it had speed sensitive volume, the sensitivity knob for the speed sensing volume is the knob with the three triangles >>>). That was one of my peeves with that HU when I had it in my '90 Corrado. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I also hope you have a soft suspension, the unit I had was NOT very tolerant to the transitions between asphalt and concrete bridge decks on my morning commute, despite having stock suspension under my Corrado. I also never had much luck playing computer burned audio CD's in that HU. Of course, mine was used when I got it, so maybe the one you got will work better.











_Modified by where_2 at 3:24 AM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (where_2)*

Man you rock! Thankyou, thankyou...
I understand what I have to do.
Was this the harness you built? I think I found on made already for about $22:








One more question: 
Pin 1 on the black power plug is for the speed volume sensor control?
My original harness does not have this wire. Where would it go, and will the speed volume work w/o it?
As for the suspension.. I might be in trouble there. I'm currently running bistein sports with lowering springs. Later this winter h&h ultra lows are going on!
What a PITA this is, butwill be worth my efforts for makng this the ultimate OEM+ car.
Thank you once again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 2:47 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

So I got my modified harness built. I plugged it all to gether and it works! -Thanks where_2!








Side notes:
where_2 mentioned I would not have balance control. It seems the fader control doesn't really work either. It works more like balance control. I was only able to hook up the front speakers at this point, so maybe when I hook up the rear speakers it will be better?
Also the sound level is not very loud. Even when I turn the HU up all the way it sounds half of what it should. I using my existing 200 watt 4ch JBL amp with the gain control all the way up. Maybe this is not enough power??
-Or maybe the ohms are to high or low since the output signal from the HU shares a common ground??
I wonder if something like this from crutchfield would help? (no way I would call to ask since this is such a frankensteined system):
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...=9503











_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 3:32 PM 1-17-2010_


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

If your fader is working like a balance, then you're running a right front and right rear OR left front and left rear. Thanks to babelfish.altavista.com I know a little german.
HR = Rear Right = Hintere Rechte
HL = Rear Left = Hintere Linke
VR = Front Right = Vordere Rechte
VL = Front Left = Vordere Linke 
Either at your RCA's or your amp connection, I believe you have something crossed so that the fader is acting like a balance. The Gamma_CD HU I own actually has a defect where one side is out of balance with the other. If it had a balance knob, I could have corrected it, which always irked me. At first, I thought it must be there somewhere, so I bought the little booklet you have sitting on top of your unit. Even with the book, I never found a balance. knob. 
Glad to hear your part-way to your goal. Sorry I cannot be of more assistance with the new problem of output level incompatibility.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (where_2)*

Okay.
I also got this information from Rich Pugh who has done a similiar setup in his old mkII:
"That last harness is like exactly what we built but we only used ONE set of signal wires, not TWO (i.e., we only had one pair of RCA's going as the signal input to one 4 channel amp with the 1st and 2nd channel for a set of front 3-way MB Quart separates and the 3rd and 4th xhannels crossed over and bridged for subwoofers. We essentially bridged the left output and the right output... like took right front positive and right rear negative and used them for the RCA while taking the remaining (right front neg and right rear pos) and bridged them together... and visa-versa for the left... just like you would bridge an amplifier."
Project pic:










_Modified by Montanagreenmachine at 12:06 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## justinkern (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

I found the aktiv oem radio for my Corrado.
I Pushed the Aktiv into place and moved my gay stereo into the glove box


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (justinkern)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justinkern* »_I found the aktiv oem radio for my Corrado.
I Pushed the Aktiv into place and moved my gay stereo into the glove box









Not quite what I had in mind.. but to each and their own


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

The Aktiv speakers are made by Nokia, and they are 4" dash and doors, and 4x6" in the rear. they really do suck. Some 4" work and some don't due to basket size in the dash. Pull the Door cards and scrap the amps and speakers then you can fit some 5.25" in there.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_The Aktiv speakers are made by Nokia, and they are 4" dash and doors, and 4x6" in the rear. they really do suck. Some 4" work and some don't due to basket size in the dash. Pull the Door cards and scrap the amps and speakers then you can fit some 5.25" in there.

thanks for the info, but did you read the whe post? I don't have an aktiv system in the car..


----------



## octink (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: ohm rating for Aktiv speakers/ HU output (Montanagreenmachine)*

If at any time I'm questioning my ohm load, I just hook the speakers up to a multi meter. It has saved me a few amps and subs.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

So this project is kicking my butt. After letting it go for a few weeks I worked with it a little while yesterday.
I hooked up the rear 4x6 plate speakers to the amp to see if I would get louder sound. Yeah, that really didn't happen.
I'm really suspect to either the signal wire to the speed sensor or the telephone mute signal causing me to a very low output signal..
I still need to know where does the yellow wire for pin (#2 -black main connector) go or connect to? This would be for the telephone mute signal.
I'm realy affaid to start applying power to these circuits on the radio. I dont want to burn it up!


----------



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

Montanagreenmachine said:


> So this project is kicking my butt. After letting it go for a few weeks I worked with it a little while yesterday.
> I hooked up the rear 4x6 plate speakers to the amp to see if I would get louder sound. Yeah, that really didn't happen.
> I'm really suspect to either the signal wire to the speed sensor or the telephone mute signal causing me to a very low output signal..
> I still need to know where does the yellow wire for pin (#2 -black main connector) go or connect to? This would be for the telephone mute signal.
> I'm realy affaid to start applying power to these circuits on the radio. I dont want to burn it up!


 Any update on this project?


----------



## tahoedub (Mar 28, 2013)

pretty sure you can pull out on the volume switch to adjust balance


----------

